# New To The Mesmerize And Rootzwiki



## Nrod0784 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just got a mesmerize and coming from rooted s offd HTC desire. Really enjoy this phone thus far. But im itching to try some custom roms . Personal favorites ? Thanks.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm on CM7. Super smooth!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

Give the awesome sauce a try. You won't be disappointed. The latest revision of ASX posted yesterday is very excellent

Sent from my Awesome Sauced SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

